# Entertaining myself



## VictorBravo (Aug 2, 2019)

The forum is entertainment and recreation, so I figured I'd give an update on a couple of diversions I allow myself time for when I'm not working, reading, or worshipping.

The past few years have been extraordinarily busy for me, but I manage to scrounge around 5-10 hours per week for those things we call recreation.

There is fishing in a homemade boat: 












And around a year and a half ago I ordered a bunch of 4130 chrome moly tubing, some of which came bent.







And welded thngs.











Late last month I wheeled out a fuselage from my shop:










Now I'm working on ribs....











I was thinking about numbering my days and it is important to me to keep a balance. Over the past year I have around 250 hours on the plane project and 130 hours spent fishing. My work hours are much higher, but I've learned to keep them moderated. Then there are about 700+ hours in reading Scripture and Christian works (that's really not much, less than 2 hours per day). The recreation and Scripture time is often spent with my wife, and we seem to derive a lot of pleasure from all of that.

So this is all a simple reflection of how blessed I am at being allowed to live a remarkably full and busy life, yet a simple life. Of course, I'm very slack at social media and keeping up with the latest political and social trends, but that's what the PuritanBoard is for!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 3, 2019)

Brother, I share your interests in both fishing and aviation. Today was the first day of our trout season here in Tasmania and I caught a beautiful brown. Now I'm off to do some flying -- via Flight Simulator.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## earl40 (Aug 3, 2019)

So you are still building the instruments of your death.  Now show us some of the fish you catch.


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 3, 2019)

Curious if you used a marketed blueprint for the airplane frame, or did you just...wing it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 3, 2019)

earl40 said:


> So you are still building the instruments of your death.  Now show us some of the fish you catch.



Bass






Trout from a nearby mountain lake






We will be chasing steelhead in a couple of months.



Phil D. said:


> Curious if you used a marketed blueprint for the airplane frame, or did you just...wing it?



The design is based on a Piper PA-14:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pip...IEigC&cshid=1564839202523479&biw=1171&bih=568

Wag Aero put out a set of updated plans in the 1980s and called it the "Sportsman 2+2". I have copies of original drawings and the Wag Aero plans as well.

I also spent a fair amount of time doing stress analysis of the structure and now I'm pretty confident that I could design a competent airframe at this point, but I'm going with the tried and true on this project.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 3, 2019)

Guido's Brother said:


> Brother, I share your interests in both fishing and aviation. Today was the first day of our trout season here in Tasmania and I caught a beautiful brown. Now I'm off to do some flying -- via Flight Simulator.
> 
> View attachment 6213



Thanks for the photo, Wes. I like seeing trout from different parts of our world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnnaBanana (Aug 10, 2019)

Wow! I enjoyed looking at the pics, thank you


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 10, 2019)

VictorBravo said:


> Bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a BEAUTIFUL trout! They really grow big in Idaho.


----------



## timfost (Aug 12, 2019)

Well, my bass isn't anything to brag about, but it was still fun to catch. It's from the creek right behind my house. 

I really enjoyed seeing everyone's pics, especially the fish.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 12, 2019)

timfost said:


> Well, my bass isn't anything to brag about, but it was still fun to catch. It's from the creek right behind my house.
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing everyone's pics, especially the fish. View attachment 6237


That wouldn’t be Marsh Creek by any chance?


----------



## timfost (Aug 12, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> That wouldn’t be Marsh Creek by any chance?



Conewago Creek. Are you familiar with the area?


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 13, 2019)

Soon the fish will wise up, and will just come out and offer to take selfies with us. You get your Facebook likes, they save a piercing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Susan777 (Aug 13, 2019)

timfost said:


> Conewago Creek. Are you familiar with the area?


I’ve run Marsh Creek near Gettysburg a number of times when it’s running as well as Middle Creek. Would like to do Codorus sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2019)

Harley said:


> Soon the fish will wise up, and will just come out and offer to take selfies with us. You get your Facebook likes, they save a piercing.



I keep looking for one with a coin in its mouth. When that happens, I might join Facebook.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Aug 14, 2019)

Victor,

You seem like an incredibly interesting man. I am not handy at all and I stand in awe of guys like yourself who can do this kind of stuff. I feel sure I would enjoy just following you around and watching you work and listening to you explain stuff as you do. Thank you for the post. I'm grateful for this little glimpse into your life.

P.S. If the church in Lewiston ever needed pulpit supply, I might know a guy who'd be interested.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 14, 2019)

VictorBravo said:


> I keep looking for one with a coin in its mouth. When that happens, I might join Facebook.



Offer a complementary lip ring to go with the piercing and they might tip you. And they'll be easier to catch next year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 14, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> P.S. If the church in Lewiston ever needed pulpit supply, I might know a guy who'd be interested.



Thanks! We are small but enthusiastic. I'll keep you in mind.

Vic

Reactions: Like 1


----------

